# lefe 4 dead 2 server connecting problems!!!!



## karan.bhambri (Mar 30, 2012)

hi guys,when i play try to play left 4 dead 2 online and connect with custom servers i cant play and i get this messege in console....


Connecting to public(119.230.28.29:27039) 
Sending UDP connect to public IP 119.230.28.29:27039
Retrying public(119.230.28.29:27039) 
Sending UDP connect to public IP 119.230.28.29:27039
Invalid protocol, expecting 2011, got 2102
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, LblPlayer2DisableIcon, wide, (*mode*), 
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, (*LblPlayer2DisableIcon*), (*wide*), (*mode*), 
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, LblPlayer2DisableIcon, wide, (*mode*), 
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, (*LblPlayer2DisableIcon*), (*wide*), (*mode*), 
BinkOpen( e:\enu\left 4 dead 2\left4dead2\media\l4d2_background03.bik )


please help me i want to play online......................


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

BTW the server you used has the port 27034  instead of one you entered.

Try this for the server you mentioned - 119.230.28.29:27034

Try these servers- left 4 dead 2 game servers | GameServerDirectory.com


----------



## karan.bhambri (Apr 8, 2012)

hey mann i get this message again when connecting to your server 



Connecting to public(119.230.28.29:27034) 
Sending UDP connect to public IP 119.230.28.29:27034
Invalid protocol, expecting 2011, got 2102
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, LblPlayer2DisableIcon, wide, (*mode*), 
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, (*LblPlayer2DisableIcon*), (*wide*), (*mode*), 
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, LblPlayer2DisableIcon, wide, (*mode*), 
KeyValues Error: RecursiveLoadFromBuffer:  got EOF instead of keyname in file Resource/UI/L4D360UI/MainMenu.res
Resource/UI/MainMenu.res, (*LblPlayer2DisableIcon*), (*wide*), (*mode*), 
BinkOpen( e:\enu\left 4 dead 2\left4dead2\media\l4d2_background04.bik )

hey i think there is problem with this background04.bik file


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

It's not my server. 
is the game updated (latest version from Steam) ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

Check file integrity.


----------

